

UK Department of Work and Pensions is using 51.0.0.0/8 internally - jgrahamc
http://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/93643/response/232567/attach/html/3/b.FOI%203482%202%20Marten%20James%20Reply.pdf.html

======
cpswan
The DWP aren't alone in this pointless waste of IPs - it's just the scale of
their squandering that's worse than usual. I know of many companies doing the
same with (multiple) class B ranges. Far too much of the IPv4 space is dark
for this reason - an early land grab followed by ignorant deployment. Perhaps
only now we're getting to the right level of scarcity and open market value
for something to be done about it.

------
josh2600
The entire country of Angola has 1 IP Address.

